# Santa Monica ca, skimboarding



## mjzialcita (Sep 15, 2008)

these were pictures i took of my friend skimboarding in santa monica california, near the pier..c and c's are more than welcome... enjoy..

















hope you guys like them and im new here..i hope to leard from you all..hehe


----------



## gpimages (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice action in #1 and #3 but way underexposed. You need to expose for faces, the water in the background will be blown out but that's just the way it is, or you could use flash to put light on the faces. #3 looks like you might have intended the horizon to be crooked (although I personally don't like it) but #2 is crooked also just a bit.


----------



## jlbrew3 (Sep 16, 2008)

I agree that they are cool shots but without faces and definition on the people that are the subjects, they lose a lot of their relevance. Cool angles.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 16, 2008)

Color seem unreal, skin tones are extremely red, is that what you want?


----------



## mjzialcita (Sep 17, 2008)

Jeff Canes said:


> Color seem unreal, skin tones are extremely red, is that what you want?


wellsort of..i experimented alittle bit in photoshop and being about the pics being underexposed..i just did those in photoshop i sort of like the high contrast look.i dont know why.. is it a bad thing..?


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 20, 2008)

it&#8217;s not a typical style that you see a lot


----------



## S2K1 (Sep 22, 2008)

IMO they are WAY over-processed. Way too much saturation, my eye is immediately drawn to the pier in the background on pic 2, which it shouldn't do. Definitely expose for his face, it seems like all of your pictures are of the background and a guy just happened to get in the way.


----------

